# Has anyone tried these LED fixtures?



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried these?

Aqueon Modular LED 24 Inch Light Fixture

I'm a little suspicious because I can't find any information on them. If they were any good I’m sure Aqueon would brag about them.

DLH


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I've never heard of them. What kind of tank are you trying to light?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aqueon Modular LED Aquarium Light review - YouTube
Review: Aqueon Modular LED Aquarium Light (20") - YouTube


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

tike said:


> I've never heard of them. What kind of tank are you trying to light?


A 55 gal. I got an Email from Kensfish telling me they now sell them. They didn't say if the lights were a new product or if the lights were new to their store. I've been looking at LED replacements for my tank for a while now. Seems like all the good ones take a huge bite of the wallet.

DLH


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought these about 6 months ago and are quite happy with them. I use one over a 60 gallon cube.

Christmas Sales: D120 8 bands Spectrums Beautiful led custom layout dimmable led aquarium light for coral reef with optics lens-in Pet Products from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Reef Madness

The 2 18 inch florescent tubes I have now do fine with the low light plants I have now but I think I would like to try some plants that fall in the medium light category. How many strips per fixture do you think it would take? I would buy two 24 inch fixtures.

DLH


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

They are also sold at Petsmart if you want to eyeball'em up close. kensfish.com only sells good stuff. I buy lots of food from him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have seen them at Petsmart. I have thought of trying them. Havent made the purchase yet though.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not very good for the planted aquarium.

I do however recommend these:

Finnex

I'm in the process of swapping out my older style flor lights for the FugeRay's.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Not very good for the planted aquarium.
> 
> I do however recommend these:
> 
> ...


What would be the difference in the ones you've chosen and the ones the OP listed?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lighting values. If you just want a cheap LED light system to light your tank, then these would work.

If you growing plants, they don't provide enough light.

Went down that road when my Coralife flor fixture went out on one of my mid level planted tanks.

Since they had the Aqueon at PetSmart, I was tempted. But did my homework first.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You haven't specified to which Fennix fixture you are referring to though, as they have quite a few of them, the LED units look to be pretty close to the same, but the FInnex uses Focusing Lenses on their unit, and the Aqueon does not, thats the only major difference on the 2 LED units.


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

I bought a 48" set for my 75 gallon FO salt. They were on sale for $75 at petsmart. when I opened the only box they had the light inside was broken so they gave me another bulb $45 for free. I brought it home and plugged it in and am using both bulbs since the broken one was just the protective glass that was broke the LED's still work. They are pretty bright. The have a blue light feature for nightime also. I haven't found any other spectrum bulbs for it yet but haven't looked to hard. At Petsmart they would probably let you open it up and turn it on to test it out.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> You haven't specified to which Fennix fixture you are referring to though, as they have quite a few of them, the LED units look to be pretty close to the same, but the FInnex uses Focusing Lenses on their unit, and the Aqueon does not, thats the only major difference on the 2 LED units.


That's going to depend on your lighting needs as to which light you should choose. I chose the FugeRay since the light I was replacing was on a medium tank. Not to mention 30" as well. ;o)

If I would have hung the light or have a custom canopy, I would have chosen the Ray II.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I upgraded to a pair of TMC Grobeam 500s in my 15g tank and they've been fantastic.
That's 24W in 15g.
I installed them back in June.
Glosso seems to be keeping to gravel level with these.

The day I installed them:


2 months later:


And in November:


Photoperiod is 8 hours.
cb


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Lighting values. If you just want a cheap LED light system to light your tank, then these would work.
> 
> If you growing plants, they don't provide enough light.
> 
> ...




With so many different light systems being talked about I'm a bit confused. Somewhat normal for me. Sounds like you're saying that you looked at the Aqueon LEDs and decided against them. If so, why?

DLH


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't touch the Finnex ones. When you see a LOT of LEDs in one fitting, they tend not to be all that powerful.
Cree is a company with tried and tested technology in the aquarium field - ask the reefers. 
For the high end stuff that works you're looking at 4-5 LEDs for every 10W and the colours specifically optimized for plant growth or coral.
Besides TMC, the other company I'd look at is Arcadia. Both are expensive... but both work brilliantly.
cb


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

when i first was looking for a replacement light, my first choice was petsmart as its close. that's when i saw the aqueon led fixture and decided i wanted to do the led thing. not familiar with led's, i started researching. 

since i'm also a member of a couple of plant forums, my research led me to a ton of info. so weighing my options of size, par values and if course price point, the finnex line was a perfect match. light specs and customer reviews and recommendations from the planted community were all i needed to make my choice.


----------

